# I Found Her!!!



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't know if anyone remembers but months ago I saw a lutino pearl at the store and fell in love. Ever since then I had been on the look out for one but the problem was I could only seem to find them at this store and they were always boys. I wanted a girl because girls keep their pearling. Plus lutinos are super expensive out here for some reason. So we went there today as just a "let's go look at birdies" kind of thing and when we walked in, I finally found what I was looking for. She was in a middle cage next to the tank full of tame babies, meaning she was considered untame. The lady that handfeeds babies there (she handfed our Baby) was talking to my hubby about the birds. She even took us in the back and showed us the babies she was feeding at the moment. Anyways, I asked her about the lutino pearl and she told me had taken her out earlier to check her and she thought she was girl. But she warned me that she bit. I wanted to see for myself so I reached in and pulled her out. She tried to bite but wasn't very good at it and she just sat there nestled against me. I looked at my hubby, gave him my puppy-dog eyes and here I am now at home with a supposed "untame" bird that steps up, likes head scritches, and squawks occasionally. Such a cutie and her pearls are so defined it's amazing. I just couldn't pass her up.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

She is lovely, she is tame, my Tira would give me a bite in the beginning, she probably just needs a little time to adapt to her surroundings, all birds are very differnt in personality, she might be a little more nervous due to not so good eye site, Lutino's are said to have poorer eye site, although i have one in my aviery and she manages fine, flys better than some of the others, lol.

but she is lovely, have you thought of a name for her yet?


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh Wow! Congrats you finally got what you wanted! She does have a lot of pearling!! More than Arnie - she even has it on her neck. Beautiful... How old is she???


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The lady at the pet store didn't know her exact age, I'm guessing between two and four months. And yes I named her Daisy, because she's yellow like a Daisy. Today was my lucky day even luckier that the lady I know was working and gave her to us for even less than normal. She gave her to us for the price of an untame "colored" mutation. Lutinos are worth more than that even! I'm just so glad I found her and she has no problem sitting on my shoulder...


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

hmmm, as far as I know, Lutino's aren't worth anymore than other mutations here in Oz - lucky us! haha


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She is so adorable  makes me want another one 
Daisy don't look untame to me unless you have a special gift


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She hisses at the hubby but loves to sit with me for some reason. Although I'm also the only girl his dad's birds don't run away from. I'm just really calm around animals lol. But I agree, I think she's tame. She wants to sit on me instead of run away from me. I named her Daisy, because she's yellow like a Daisy. Of course he wants to call her riptide, because of how her pearls look. Lutinos aren't any more expensive in Los Angeles either, and lutino pearls are really easy to find, my hubby's first two birds as a kid were lutino pearls. Its just San Diego, and they're so hard to find out here too, I have no idea why. Everyone I talked to kept recommending one store in Oceanside, but they didn't have any when I emailed them. Sorry I'm rambling, I just love to talk about my birds lol. Now I just have to make sure she eats, I'm gonna spend most of the day tempting her with yummy food to make sure she eats ok. Her poop looks normal so I might not have to worry but I'm paranoid until they eat in front of me for the first time.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes simply beautiful. the lutino pearl has to be one of my favourite mutations. id LOVE one but my boyfriend doesnt like lutinos.... dunno why, theyre pretty. i think i may want one when i get my next bird in a few years... just dont tell him that  belinda, ur right she does have a lot of pearls.... shes so pretty


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> id LOVE one but my boyfriend doesnt like lutinos.... dunno why, theyre pretty.


Funny you should say that!!! Hubby doesn't like lutinos either. He says its because they were so common when he was growing up. Until he saw this one of course...her pearls are so defined he had to agree with me that she was pretty. Until he saw her he didn't understand why I wanted one so badly.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I must admit when we looked at getting a tiel I wanted a normal grey one - there was a beautiful grey, unrelated to Arnie at the breeders and the rest were lutinos (there are sooo many here), and of course I wanted the one that was different - but he was already adopted.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AWWW, yea hubby likes normal grays, at first he called them a mutation and the lutinos normal because he thought that the lutino color was normal!!! I had to set him straight though lol. I like having different ones!


----------

